# Post your 722 aquisition story and price here!



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

If you have succesfully ordered a ViP 722 from dish, post your experience and "deal" here.


----------



## bdmd (Sep 9, 2005)

I get Dish Network bundled with my Frontier Communications telephone and internet service. I just called their dish network customer service division (888-742-0240) and was told, after a five minute wait, that " that device is not available for order yet, try back every week or month." That stinks. I will just try to cald dish directly and see what I find out.


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm a Dish Network subscriber. For me to upgrade to the vip722, I would have to pay $149.00, but then I would get a $100.00 bonus credit? Is this right? So, esentially I would end up costing me just $49.00?


----------



## rice0209 (Oct 11, 2005)

I assume their rules about having only four leased tuners on one account will still apply?


----------



## 459707 (Aug 15, 2007)

I just signed up for Dish Network about a month ago and they gave me a ViP 622. Now that the ViP 722 came out, I complained and asked for a 722 as I didn't want an outdated receiver already. I don't know if they are going to give me the 722 to swap with the 622 yet, but if they do, how do I transfer my recordings?

Can I use a direct USB cable from my 622 to the 722, or do I have to pay $40.00, buy an external HD and play games with that?

-Scott


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

A USB external HDD is the only way to save programming from a receiver and put it back on another one.


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

ChuckA said:


> A USB external HDD is the only way to save programming from a receiver and put it back on another one.


I thought the EHD couldn't be shared between DVRs


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Currently it can be switched three times according to the Tech Chat information.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Tulsa1 said:


> I thought the EHD couldn't be shared between DVRs


At this time I have been told that Dish Network does not support sharing the EHD between DVRs, however a later software release may enable this for all receivers on the same account.

However, during the tech chat it was mentioned you can currently move an EHD 3 times before it has to be reformatted, from what I understand this is not supported and if you do this you do it at your own risk. In fact, if you move the hard drive to another receiver it tells you that the existing events will be deleted, a screen shot of this message is included in my first look document.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

satguy06 said:


> I'm a Dish Network subscriber. For me to upgrade to the vip722, I would have to pay $149.00, but then I would get a $100.00 bonus credit? Is this right? So, esentially I would end up costing me just $49.00?


That seems to be what the website is saying for me. So for about an additional 30 hours of HD storage space its $49.


----------



## sledhead 700 (Apr 27, 2004)

satguy06 said:


> I'm a Dish Network subscriber. For me to upgrade to the vip722, I would have to pay $149.00, but then I would get a $100.00 bonus credit? Is this right? So, esentially I would end up costing me just $49.00?


I called today and was told the $149 price was for the 622...if I want a 722 it would be $199 ...both had a $100 rebate. So $49 or $99.

Dave


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

ebaltz said:


> That seems to be what the website is saying for me. So for about an additional 30 hours of HD storage space its $49.


When you go to Equipment Info at My Account, is there any mention of 722, or just "HD DVR"? I still see the same thing I saw yesterday (the 622 offer)

Select an HD-DVR for two rooms of service (or "Picture in Picture" for 1 TV)
$49.00 after DISH'n It Up Bonus credit ($149.00 upfront credit card payment)

I've not even reached a CSR that could find a 722 as "available", but knew it was supposed to happen today.


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

sledhead 700 said:


> I called today and was told the $149 price was for the 622...if I want a 722 it would be $199 ...both had a $100 rebate. So $49 or $99.
> 
> Dave


Yep, I just got the same bad news! Cut us a brerak here, Dish, especially for those of us who laid out $300 not more than 1.5 years ago for the 622! I'm not spending another $99 for a bigger hard drive (722), I might as well buy a USB drive for my 622.

I can understand gouging the new customers who got their 622 for free, but not those of us who had to actually lay out a hefty chunk of change in the first place. On top of that, I've been a customer for 5 years and my bill runs $140+ per month!


----------



## joedoe (Jul 20, 2005)

Just called in and did the upgrade from 622 to 722 and yes, it costs $99 after $100 back. They said that information on the web site will be corrected soon.

I had periodic BSODs on the 622 so I had something to do with it anyway.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

I really get bored of people expecting a break because they run out the first day. week, or month and get the latest and greatest receiver hot off the presses, and then when the prices and deals get better or now that a new model receiver is released, they moan that Dish should give them some sort of break because their deal wasn't as good or they spent $X, or I've been a customer for X # of years. Dish as I see it doesn't owe anyone anything, you made your choice of deals when you laid your money down. 

Also, it makes perfect sense that the 722 is going to be more expensive, it stores nearly twice as much programming as the 622, and to expect that its going to be the same price as the 622? Doesn't make sense to me..

I just wish they didn't have the silly rebate process, just take the $49/$99, and get over it. Why waste everyone's time with the rebate.. (Yes I know why they do it, a significant portion of people are too lazy or forgetful to do it and Dish winds up with more money, which to me is a reason not to have rebates)


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Bogey62 said:


> Yep, I just got the same bad news! Cut us a brerak here, Dish, especially for those of us who laid out $300 not more than 1.5 years ago for the 622! I'm not spending another $99 for a bigger hard drive (722), I might as well buy a USB drive for my 622.
> 
> I can understand gouging the new customers who got their 622 for free, but not those of us who had to actually lay out a hefty chunk of change in the first place. On top of that, I've been a customer for 5 years and my bill runs $140+ per month!


I'm with you here, Bogey. The $300 with no rebates for my 622 and then a $200 price drop in 2.5 months really left a bad taste with me. I was willing to accept that the price would drop, but I expected it to be about 10 months, not as soon as 2. Good thing I like my 622 so much!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I with you on being anti-rebate. It's one thing to bite the bullet and pay for an upgrade... quite another to pay $100 more and then have to fill out a form and wait for a rebate and deal with that hassle.

I like the old upgrade promos where you got a "deal" price and that was the end of it.

Frankly, even though the "net" is the same... I am liable to jump quicker on a $49 upgrade than a $149 upgrade with $100 rebate.


----------



## jim98604 (Nov 18, 2004)

Ok, just called in. Wanted to replace my old 501 with a new 722.:joy: CSR Said sorry, I can only give you the $149 with $100 rebate if you trade-in your 622. I said then what is the cost without the promotion? He replied I can not give you a 722 unless you trade-in your 622.  Ok so i bumped up to a CSR Supervisor. She was able to give me a different deal where I could add the 722 to my account and turn-in the 501 "if I wanted to" $119 out of pocket today with $10 credit for 10 months. 

I asked for no Service Call as I already have a DPP44 and everything setup. She said she had to make an appointment. Ok. Fine Done. Coming this Sunday afternoon:goodjob: Now to call the other number and order the EHD activation for my current 622!


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Here we go already, the deal changes from person to person.. This is really annoying.. 

If your getting a DISH'n It Up upgrade as based on the web site, you should be able to spend $149 with $100 rebate for a 622 or $199 and $100 rebate for a 722. The page, while not updated for the 722 yet, says the same pricing for shipped or installed, so I don't know why for Jim, they want to have someone come out and install it.

So unless the deal varies based on the equipment you have, the story could vary from customer to customer..


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

normang said:


> I really get bored of people expecting a break because they run out the first day. week, or month and get the latest and greatest receiver hot off the presses, and then when the prices and deals get better or now that a new model receiver is released, they moan that Dish should give them some sort of break because their deal wasn't as good or they spent $X, or I've been a customer for X # of years. Dish as I see it doesn't owe anyone anything, you made your choice of deals when you laid your money down.
> 
> Also, it makes perfect sense that the 722 is going to be more expensive, it stores nearly twice as much programming as the 622, and to expect that its going to be the same price as the 622? Doesn't make sense to me..
> 
> I just wish they didn't have the silly rebate process, just take the $49/$99, and get over it. Why waste everyone's time with the rebate.. (Yes I know why they do it, a significant portion of people are too lazy or forgetful to do it and Dish winds up with more money, which to me is a reason not to have rebates)


So, you think it's fair to burn loyal customers and reward new customers? WOW, are you related to Charlie? I'm not going to defend my point any further than that because I'm sure it will be wasted on you.

As for the rebate nonsense... yes, some will forget to fill out the form and never get their money back, but the more important aspect of all this is... We give Charlie the extra $100 that we get back over a TEN MONTH period of time in the way of lousy $10 credits to our monthly bills. How much interest do you think Charlie can make with all that spare cash laying around (and don't for a second think that this is not what's happening here with that game)?


----------



## jim98604 (Nov 18, 2004)

Norm,

It started out as they were NOT going to give me a 722 unless I traded-in my 622! I Said NO. the 622 is fine, I want to replace the 501. I then mentioned that I am a 6 year multiple receiver AEP customer. Can I have a 722 please. She left me on hold for about 10 minutes. when she came back, she offered the above solution. i have no idea where the $119 upfront price came from. But it works for me!.


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

If I turn in my vip 211, how much would it cost me to upgrade to a vip 722?


----------



## wase4711 (Jun 21, 2007)

Bogey62 said:


> So, you think it's fair to burn loyal customers and reward new customers? WOW, are you related to Charlie? I'm not going to defend my point any further than that because I'm sure it will be wasted on you.
> 
> As for the rebate nonsense... yes, some will forget to fill out the form and never get their money back, but the more important aspect of all this is... We give Charlie the extra $100 that we get back over a TEN MONTH period of time in the way of lousy $10 credits to our monthly bills. How much interest do you think Charlie can make with all that spare cash laying around (and don't for a second think that this is not what's happening here with that game)?


Those of us who live on the "Bleeding Edge" are gonna get cut pretty badly now and then..
Of course they are making $$$ on the spare cash "laying around"..would you expect ANY corporation to operate any differently?

I get burned all the time by being an early adopter, first one on the block, and all that, but its the price of entry..if you want the best price and deal on new electronics, then you just have to be patient and wait till the prices drop.

They should give long time(5+ year) customers some above and beyond specials though; for what it costs to get a NEW customer, its ALOT cheaper to keep existing ones..


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Bogey62 said:


> So, you think it's fair to burn loyal customers and reward new customers? WOW, are you related to Charlie? I'm not going to defend my point any further than that because I'm sure it will be wasted on you.


How were you burned? Did Charlie come out there with a gun or something and force the receiver on you and took the money from your pocket? Give me a break. You made a buying decision, it cost you what it did, live with and get over it.

While occasionally companies reward loyal customers, most don't. I could think of dozens of analogies.. And even when the do, they are doing it to keep making money from you, not to really reward you, just give you that warm fuzzy feeling that they really care.. And perhaps they do to some degree, but usually its the money..

As far as rebates, thats why so many companies use them, stats show that up to 80% of people either forget, or just to lazy to do it, or perhaps in some cases, don't care if they get the rebate or not.


----------



## DustoMan (Jul 16, 2005)

Wanted to replace my 811 and 322 with a 722 and 222, but I couldn't get the 222. They offered me a 211, but that wouldn't work with the way I have things set up... SOOOO...

I'm getting a 722 Saturday Aug 25th for $199 - $100 Rebate - $10x10 monthly HD credit = Big Fat ZERO. A little bummed that I'm not getting the 222, but I'll take a free 722 thank you very much.

And I have to return the 811.


----------



## jdmart (Jan 9, 2004)

A neighbor and I each ordered the 722 upgrade yesterday, replacing a 508 & a 522 for $99 & $129 after $100 MIR respectively. Installations Aug 19th.


----------



## 459707 (Aug 15, 2007)

I just signed up for Dish Network about a month ago and they gave me a ViP 622. Now that the ViP 722 came out, I complained and asked for a 722 as I didn't want an outdated receiver already.

Do you think they will let me trade in my 622 for a 722 for free? I don’t need installation, I can do it myself.

I called a CSR and chatted with a CSR in their chat room thing twice and both times they had different answers.

What do you all think? If they don’t let me, should I complain even more and talk to the manger, or threaten to cancel?

What should I do?

-Scott


----------



## dhclaypool (Oct 29, 2005)

normang said:


> I really get bored of people expecting a break because they run out the first day. week, or month and get the latest and greatest receiver hot off the presses, and then when the prices and deals get better or now that a new model receiver is released, they moan that Dish should give them some sort of break because their deal wasn't as good or they spent $X, or I've been a customer for X # of years.


I agree in principle, but less than 30 days after I paid my $300 for a 622 they were offering a special deal. BB, CC and others extend 30 day price protection, and they don't get ongoing subscription revenue from their customers...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

If you buy a 2006 model car, and then 6 months later the 2007s come out, do you get a free upgrade?

That said... I think there are supposed to be some paths, as long as you aren't in a commitment from a prior upgrade already, to getting a 722 if you really want one.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

dhclaypool said:


> I agree in principle, but less than 30 days after I paid my $300 for a 622 they were offering a special deal. BB, CC and others extend 30 day price protection, and they don't get ongoing subscription revenue from their customers...


While I cannot recall whether it was only 30 days, you take your chances when you are an early adopter.. Technology always gets better and the next model is probably on the drawing board if not already in some level of development when the *new* one you just got is just the coolest..

You always have a choice, you can wait for the obvious deals that you know are going to come, specially for satellite hardware, or you can whip out that credit card and get it the first day it shows up.

There are of course exceptions to every rule, sometimes people buy a computer and a couple weeks later the new model comes out, better, faster, and unless they can return it, or the dealer offers some sort of buyer protection, you got; what you got.. Companies do not have to warn you that the next generation is going to be released shortly after the time you decide to buy, whatever it is.. It may not make you feel good, but thats the way it goes..


----------



## rjenkins (Jul 18, 2002)

I just upgraded to a 722 for the $199 w/$100 rebate price. It will be replacing a 942 that I own, so I don't need to return it, however. They did offer to give me a $10 credit if I return it. LOL. :lol:


----------



## ASN21 (Aug 17, 2007)

I put my order in on the 13th a day before it was launched......called today and talked to a CSR and I am getting the 722 installed Monday! Great for me since I would hate having a silver box with all of my black equipment!


----------



## Broadband Lab Rat (Nov 4, 2003)

I own a 811 and a 508. I will replace both with a leased 722 to be installed this Sunday. 

My quoted price was $199 up front and then a $100 mail-in rebate. I was also told I'd receive my first 6 months of HD pack programming for free.... 

Dennis


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Getting burned was buying the first HD receivers and then buying the first HD DVRs. Those people paid a lot more than you did for your 622. Heck I paid more for my Dishplayers and 501s and 721 than I did for the 622.

Just be patient they are not going to be giving away a new model that is in short supply. In 6 months I'm pretty sure there will be deals.

Beyond the black exterior is there that much of a difference? DVR storage is not permanent storage. Even savng it to a EHD is not permanent, they can die too.

IMHO disc space is like closets the more you have the more clutter you accumulate.

The 721 I have has approx 2/3 of its space always free.

When something sits on a drive more than 2 weeks it is a candidate for deletion as it likely will never get watched.

YMMV

I'm happy with my 622, it just turned 1 year old. Now that I can start using the 2 500gig drives plus some other assorted size drives sitting around to hold keepers I expect it to be around 50% used as a maximum space used most of the time.

I was running fuller than that as I had some things I wanted to hold onto. They are now nicely archived away.


----------



## dgilley (Jun 12, 2006)

Hello,

I've been leasing a 622 since they were released. I've added another few TVs in the house and I'd like to add a second DVR. Now that the 722 is out, it will do just fine! And black is my color.

Anyone know what DISH will do for me to add another leased receiver to my account, specifically a 722? I don't want to return the 622 to them as I want to end up with two HD DVRs.

How much one-time expense and how much more per month?

Thanks
-dg


----------



## TheGreatAvatar (Jan 22, 2006)

I just tried to upgrade my last 811 and was told I couldn't based on my current configuration.

I'm currently running with three receivers 622, 811, and a 322. The 322 is driving TV in the kitchen (SD), the 622 is driving the main plasma in the living room, and the 811 is driving the flat panel in the bedroom.

I was told the only way to upgrade my 811 is to replace both the 811 AND the 322! Needless to say I'm a little bit more than just po'ed about this. I initially started with two 811's and a 322. This is the configuration the tech walked me through when I first order Dish.

I upgraded one of the 811's (the one driving the plasma) to a 622 in February with no problem. Now I'm being told I have exceeded the number or receivers allowed (apparently you are only allowed up to four and I now have five). I have to purchase a receiver if I want to upgrade.

Has anyone else run into this?


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I believe it is four leased tuners per account. Since the 622 and the 722 are both dual tuner models.......


----------



## T-Bonefc (Aug 19, 2007)

I have an 811 in the living room, a 522 DVR in the master which feeds the 2nd bedroom, and a 301-10 in the 3rd bedroom. I wanted to get a HD DVR and came close to calling on the vip622. However, after hearing about the vip722 I figured it was time to try and upgrade.

I have dish through Embarq so I called the Embarq/Dish # and told the CSR I wanted to get the vip722 for the living room and the master bedroom. Then I told the CSR I wanted a 322 for the two other bedrooms. I also told the CSR I wanted to upgrade from the american200 to the american250 package. She told me that the vip722 wouldn't be available. I then told her that she can put me on a list and that I'd wait a week or a month if need be as long as we could work things out. She put me on hold and then came back saying she could get me the vip722 but not the 322 and that the vip722 would be $199 ($99 after rebate). I asked if they could do any better then that and we went back and forth, she was really nice by the way. She put me on hold and talked to her supervisor. She came back and said her supervisor said they'd meet me half way. That they would charge me $149 ($49 after rebate) with an 18 month commitment. I told her that was great but I still need to get the 322, for the other 2 rooms so I could get rid of the 522 (another DVR charge) and the 310-10 (another $5 for an extra ird). She put me on hold and then said she was going to connect me with someone else that might help me. That person was nice too, she said they could do the 722 and 322 for the $149 ($49 after rebate) and the new promotion I guess is $20 credit on the HD package for 6 months. 

Installer's coming Wednesday and I can't wait to check out the new HD channels and to use the DVR on HD programming.


----------



## F1Fan (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm a customer since Sept 2006. Have a 622 and a 211, and tried to upgrade my 211 to a 722. They offered me 722 for $199.99 with 18 months contract with no rebate. Sucks


----------



## n4hhe (Mar 29, 2007)

I have been a customer since August 1996. Purchased my PVR-501 with Dish500 upgrade shortly after it was announced. Waited many weeks before the first unit shipped.

Installed my original Model 2000 myself. Upgraded to the Dish500 antenna myself, at my expense. About 3 months later Dish was giving away Dish500 upgrades.

Called on 8/15 and ordered a 722. CSR said they couldn't ship it to me, that I needed an antenna upgrade and they would install for free. Scheduled for today, Sunday.

Got confirmation call from installer on Saturday. Got call from installer manager this morning, "Uh, we don't have, haven't yet received, any 722's."

Of course I'm thrilled! Not! The Dish CSR somehow knew of the availability of installers but didn't know the installer didn't have product to install?

Local cable company is running a $99 special: Telephone, internet, and CATV, $33 each per month. Looking better every day as I already have 2 of those 3.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Whine Whine, moan moan... gad this gets boring, Customer for about 11 months, expects rebate from current 211 to a 722. Under what circumstances does Dish owe you a rebate? Even at $199, your still getting about $300 rebate from Retail... 

CSR is supposed to know everything, including stock and availability at all times?? Mistakes happen every day... So lets head to the forum to whine about it.. Go for the cable.. you'll love it.. (though I really doubt it)


----------



## Mark S. (May 14, 2004)

Im afraid this may upset a few people... I called DISH today to inquire about upgrading my owned 921 and leased 942 to MPEG4 receivers. I was told by the CSR that due to the 4 tuner lease limit, I was only eliible to upgrade the 942 at present. (already have a leased 622) The CSR said I could get another 622 added to my account to replace the 942 at no charge. I then asked if I could get a 722 instead... The CSR said she didn't know because no one had asked to date... so she asked me to hold while she checked with her supervisor. She came back on the line after several minutes and said she would be able to upgrade me to a 722 for no additional fee aside from an 18 month extension to my account.:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: I couldn't believe it but sure wasn't about to question it. She asked for a credit card to put a $1 hold on my credit card, I guess so they can charge me if I cancel early and said she would need to set it up for an installer to come out and install the receiver. I told her "no offense" but I felt that the last couple of installers who had been at my house knew less about my install and equipment than I did, and would it be ok if she simply shipped it to me and I would install it myself? She said ok and had me listen to the online contract and told me it would be shipping out ASAP and I should have it within the next 5 to 7 days. Woohoo!!!!! If all goes well, I should have a brand new 722 within a few days!!!   Hope others out there have the same luck as I did. 

BTW - I have been with DISH for 6+ yrs now and my monthly bill is right at $140 a month... FWIW...


----------



## n4hhe (Mar 29, 2007)

normang said:


> Whine Whine, moan moan... gad this gets boring, Customer for about 11 months, expects rebate from current 211 to a 722. Under what circumstances does Dish owe you a rebate? Even at $199, your still getting about $300 rebate from Retail...


At $199 one is only buying the privilege of leasing. If it was an outright sale then it would be a good deal. If one owned the unit rather than lease one could always upgrade at any time by selling the previous unit at whatever the market would bear.



> CSR is supposed to know everything, including stock and availability at all times?? Mistakes happen every day... So lets head to the forum to whine about it.. Go for the cable.. you'll love it.. (though I really doubt it)


CSR knew when installers were available, and when they were booked solid. There was plenty of time to ship a 722 to the installer before the weekend. The installer had plenty of time to realize they had no product. Didn't look before calling to confirm my appointment the day before. Apparently didn't bother to look for product until leaving the shop to do my install as they didn't call to cancel until an hour into their scheduled arrival 4 hour window. I have better things to do than wait for the installer's manager to call apologizing for not having anything to install.

Is now over a week from my original call and still no install date. I'm being very polite but I have every reason to complain.


----------



## Neutral Fan (Jan 17, 2006)

I replaced my leased 942 for a VIP722 this Tuesday. It cost me 199 dollars. I will be sending my 100-dollar rebate, which will be spaced out over 10 months. I have a VIP622. They both work the same way. If you have a VIP622 and do not need the larger hard drive I see no need to up grade. The reason I replaced my 942 was to get the MPEG4 HD channels. 

Aaron


----------



## dirtydan (Dec 15, 2004)

I called Dish today to add EHD then asked about upgrading my 811 to 722. Got shuffled around to 3 different people. After 1 hour I had the 722 traded for 811 and I keep my 622. The last gal gave me $50 off of the $199, so I pay $149 and get the $100 mail in rebate, of course I also had to take the 18 month commitment. Could not get them to let me do self install.


----------



## satguy06 (Jan 11, 2006)

well, i'm upgrading from my vip 211 to a vip 722. they're coming to install it on thursday september 6th. at first i thought i was getting it for $149.00 minus the $100.00 rebate which would equal to $49.00. but, after placing the order, the csr said to wait, he had to check on something, when he came back he told me it was the 622 that's for $149.00. the 722 he said is for $199.00 minus the $100.00 rebate. i'm still getting the 722. you guys have any suggestions on what i should ask the installer? also, what problems has the 722 encountered so i can mention them to the installer? i just know i'm paying an extra $5.98 a month for the DVR fee.


----------



## OregonDuck (Feb 3, 2007)

Neutral Fan said:


> I replaced my leased 942 for a VIP722 this Tuesday. It cost me 199 dollars. I will be sending my 100-dollar rebate, which will be spaced out over 10 months. I have a VIP622. They both work the same way. If you have a VIP622 and do not need the larger hard drive I see no need to up grade. The reason I replaced my 942 was to get the MPEG4 HD channels.
> 
> Aaron


Same deal that I got. I replaced my 811 with the 722 last Thursday. I had to add a second dish for the HD locals on the west coast. James, from Installpro, was 20 minutes early and had my system up and running in a hour a half.
The 722 receiver just blows me away the more I use it. I just set the DVR to record 3 HD college football games on Saturday. I can watch these games at my pleasure the rest of the week. Wow!:lol:


----------



## PeteSJCA (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm upgrading from a 942 to the 722. I guess because i've been a customer for almost 10 years i'm paying 199 upfront and getting two rebates. One is the 10 bucks back for 10 months and the second is 20 bucks off for 6 months (for the HD package), they also threw in free installation! (i guess i need a new dish)...


----------



## Guitar1969 (Oct 19, 2006)

sdschramm said:


> I just signed up for Dish Network about a month ago and they gave me a ViP 622. Now that the ViP 722 came out, I complained and asked for a 722 as I didn't want an outdated receiver already. I don't know if they are going to give me the 722 to swap with the 622 yet, but if they do, how do I transfer my recordings?
> 
> Can I use a direct USB cable from my 622 to the 722, or do I have to pay $40.00, buy an external HD and play games with that?
> 
> -Scott


i would definitely fight to get the 722 at this point. There's many of us here who feel the 622 should have been recalled due to the excessive heat issue - hopefully that has been resolved on the 722.


----------



## Marriner (Jan 23, 2006)

Guitar1969 said:


> i would definitely fight to get the 722 at this point. There's many of us here who feel the 622 should have been recalled due to the excessive heat issue - hopefully that has been resolved on the 722.


From what i've seen so far the 722 is a black 622 with a bigger hard drive. I doubt if the heat characteristics have changed at all.


----------



## DaddyDuke (Aug 30, 2006)

I ordered my 722 10 days ago and after 6 days I called and they could not find a 
tracking number, said it was a gitch in the system, hmmm, then they said it was 
forced shipped out 2 days ago and gave me a UPS Tracking number but UPS has no record of it, STILL WAITING 
Duke


----------



## joedoe (Jul 20, 2005)

DaddyDuke said:


> I ordered my 722 10 days ago and after 6 days I called and they could not find a
> tracking number, said it was a gitch in the system, hmmm, then they said it was
> forced shipped out 2 days ago and gave me a UPS Tracking number but UPS has no record of it, STILL WAITING
> Duke


Ha, ha, exactly the same story with me but I've ordered it 14 days ago and finally received today.


----------



## tigerhonaker (May 9, 2006)

I did the upgrade from my 622 to the 722 and I understand that it will be here by the end of this coming week. We shall see.

Say here is the [Question] I would like answered.

There has ans is still a lot of talk concerning the HDMI working and not working on the 622.

So I have read where the New 722 it does work and with the 722 the HDMI is built stronger/redesigned if you will. It as I understand it is suppose to *WORK: *

Is this correct the HDMI does work with the 722 ????


----------



## valvestud (Feb 19, 2006)

Ordered on 8/16, installed 8/26 (my choice, could have been sooner), paid $199 less the $100 credit for a net of $99. Installed in a few minutes, working great.


----------



## will7079 (Aug 21, 2007)

I upgraded to a 722 from a 501 for $149 and the $100 rebate. Installers arrived at 8:30 PM, 3 1/2 hours after the noon to 5 install window, without calling. Then, they tried to install a 622. They said that they did not have any 722s and that I was not eligible for the 722 since I was an existing customer. I told him I wanted the 722 or I wanted my $149 refunded and I would cancel the service & switch providers. The installer called a CSR and talked for awhile. The outcome was I had a 722 installed the following afternoon. The installer went so far as to tell me that they are trying to get rid of the 622s to people who do not really know any better. At least I like the 722 so far.

W


----------



## secretservices (Oct 29, 2006)

I had a scheduled install this Saturday for my 722 upgrade. Installer was early...did a great job....checked all televisions and the EHD....all worked great. Came with L443...very nice....no more You need to Activate message....MyBook 500GB fires right up...all my recordings from my old 622 are there and playable. 

I had to pay the $199 upfront....got the $100 credit....$10 a month....got 6 months free HD...at $20 a month...and on top of that the CSR gave me another $50 credit for my 622 rebooting issue! I have been with Dish for one year...pay for AEP/HD/ALL Movies...and pay bills on time. 

Needless to say.....I'm lovin that deal......and Dish!


----------



## 921Blues (May 29, 2005)

Where the hell are you guys getting these prices ($149) and other random discounts? I just paid $400 ($199ea) to upgrade my PURCHASED 508 and 921 (both of which I have had MANY problems with and reported to Dish) to two RENTED 722s. I'm supposed to get a $100 credit on each, plus $20 per month for free HD on each receiver for 6 months. I'm not holding my breath.

I caved on my 921 because of all the issues I've had with it, the latest being a channel lost lock message that multiple tech support reps told me simply couldn't happen with a 921. They seemed to enjoy calling me a liar. Obviously I was quite irrate with them. My installer couldn't figure it out either, and he told me that the dish CS reps were authorized to even upgrade my 921 for free if they wanted...but multiple calls to many customer service reps later, and all I could get was the standard $199 upgrade deal. Not even so much as an apology for my troubles. Did I give up to soon? How many poor english speaking indian support reps was I expected to argue with before getting someone who knew what they were actually talking about? Do you guys have a secret phone number that connects you with a US call center? I just have ZERO patience with Dish now after 9 years of 'everything pak' service and being treated like crap for the last 3. It just seems like they are doing everything possible to make sure that their customers are unhappy and have nowhere to go to get satisfaction. Unfortunately, DirectTV isn't any better, or I would have switched a long time ago.

Ok...rant over for now.
Mike


----------



## insimbi (Jun 2, 2006)

I just ordered the upgrade (currently own a 622). I did the Dish'n It Up promo for $199 and will get the $100 credit. They are coming tomorrow to install - can't wait!


----------



## T-Bonefc (Aug 19, 2007)

921Blues said:


> Where the hell are you guys getting these prices ($149) and other random discounts? I just paid $400 ($199ea) to upgrade my PURCHASED 508 and 921 (both of which I have had MANY problems with and reported to Dish) to two RENTED 722s. I'm supposed to get a $100 credit on each, plus $20 per month for free HD on each receiver for 6 months. I'm not holding my breath.
> 
> I caved on my 921 because of all the issues I've had with it, the latest being a channel lost lock message that multiple tech support reps told me simply couldn't happen with a 921. They seemed to enjoy calling me a liar. Obviously I was quite irrate with them. My installer couldn't figure it out either, and he told me that the dish CS reps were authorized to even upgrade my 921 for free if they wanted...but multiple calls to many customer service reps later, and all I could get was the standard $199 upgrade deal. Not even so much as an apology for my troubles. Did I give up to soon? How many poor english speaking indian support reps was I expected to argue with before getting someone who knew what they were actually talking about? Do you guys have a secret phone number that connects you with a US call center? I just have ZERO patience with Dish now after 9 years of 'everything pak' service and being treated like crap for the last 3. It just seems like they are doing everything possible to make sure that their customers are unhappy and have nowhere to go to get satisfaction. Unfortunately, DirectTV isn't any better, or I would have switched a long time ago.
> 
> ...


I got my 722 for $149 because I asked if they could do any better on the price. Wasn't hounding them, just asked a question. She asked her supervisor and she came back with $149 with the 18 month commitment.

It was supposed to be installed 7 days after talking to Dish. On the 6th day I got a call from the installers saying they didn't even have any 722's yet. They said they would have it in a day and sure enough at 7:30 am the installer called on 8th day saying he'd be at my house by 8:30. Everything went good and I'm loving the Vip722!!!


----------



## wlambert38 (Jul 16, 2006)

I telephoned CSR's twice. The first deal for an upgrade from VIP622 to VIP722 was the $199 deal with 18 month commitment. The second telephone call offered a special Dish'n It Up promo for $119 and $100 credit. I went for the second deal, and the VIP722 is on its way from Colorado for a self-install. With no charge for shipping from and to, I figure it as a "free" swap.


----------



## bigdwoof (Jan 3, 2005)

Jusr ordered mine today. Even though the web says I can get an HD DVR (which you can click on, and it shows you the vip722 and vip622), and even though it says it's $149, the rep said they could only offer the 622 for $149, and the 722 was $199, for those who were savy enough to know about it. You get the $100 rebate on both, so $99 and $49 after rebate.

I now have 3 HDTV's. I have 3 receivers on my account, 2-622's and a 522. I told the rep I wanted to upgrade the 522 to the 722. He said since I owned the 522 (bought it on ebay when it first became available), I had the option of sending it back or not. If I did send it back, they would credit my account $10.00. He suggested I keep it. I think I will.

Well, he said 7-10 business days. We'll see...


----------



## jpos832 (Aug 13, 2007)

i called dish.. got a free 722, hd for 6mos, and some hbo/max for 3 mos.. the installer showed up a half hour late, but the actual install went very smoothly. the hdmi seems to be working very well for me.. the picture is very nice.. i am having some weird occurence with the dvr function, not really sure what to make of it. i had a tivo, that i absolutely loved, before this. my 722 records movies kinda willy-nilly. ive got a couple movies that it didnt catch the last half hour or so. i didnt have any conflicting recordings.. they just kinda stopped. other then that overall i'm pretty pleased with it.


----------



## 921Blues (May 29, 2005)

Ok...I give up. I guess Dish pricing is starting to mirror airline ticket price practices. No logic, no clear way to get the best deal. Just makes me dislike the folks at Dish that much more. I really wish DirectTV would do a 'for all you pissed off Dish Network customers' upgrade deal. I'll bet they'd get a huge number of takers. Unfortunately, Dish has us by the [email protected] because the DirectTV hardware is still more expensive and less capable.

Mike


----------



## wlambert38 (Jul 16, 2006)

921Blues: Am I missing something? In an earlier post, you indicated that you were paying a total of $398 for two VIP722 DVR's. As a part of the deal, Dish indicated that you would receive $100 credit on each (total $200) plus $20 HD credit for six months on each machine (total $240). It seems that your deal will result in two VIP722 DVR's and a net balance of $42. What is there to complain about?


----------



## 921Blues (May 29, 2005)

wlambert38 said:


> 921Blues: Am I missing something? In an earlier post, you indicated that you were paying a total of $398 for two VIP722 DVR's. As a part of the deal, Dish indicated that you would receive $100 credit on each (total $200) plus $20 HD credit for six months on each machine (total $240). It seems that your deal will result in two VIP722 DVR's and a net balance of $42. What is there to complain about?


Nah, you're not missing anything. First of all, I'm comparing to the guys that got the $149 deal, the $50 credit for prior problems, and the guy who got a 722 upgrade for free. I get absolutely NOWHERE with the customer service reps when I call - no matter how nice I am. On the $20 per month credit on each receiver, I simply don't believe I'm really going to get it, because I'm convinced the reps don't know what they are talking about. Their history of being correct has been absolutely crappy. They also don't instill confidence when they say things like 'it seems to say here' or 'it looks like that's the case', and 'there's nobody for me to verify it with'. How can I get a VERIFIED answer? Where can I see it in print? I certainly can't rely on their website which as of a few days ago still said $149 for the 722 upgrade. Since the HD package only costs $20/mo for my WHOLE HOUSE and the deal was for 6 months free, why would I believe that they would give me $20 for EACH RECEIVER? It just doesn't add up.

I also agree I'm probably jumping the gun by complaining and venting here, but again, my history of problems with Dish is so long that I know that if they don't give me the extra $20/mo off, I have nobody to complain to. I'll just get another inexperienced CS rep in India who will apologize for the promises that were made to me by another inexperienced rep - which has happened NUMEROUS times. What happened to companies that feel that if they made a commitment, they needed to honor it, even if it was the fault of one of their inexperienced reps? There's just no way to get satisfaction for commitments made, which just creates frustration and rage. I will concede that problems like this are not unique to Dish. It seems to be the trend for companies with customer service offerings. They outsource everything and make it harder and harder for customers to actually get to them....out of sight, out of mind...not their problem.

For what it's worth, I apologize for venting here. I'm just so frustrated with the crap that Dish has been giving me (and calling me a liar about my 921 error message was the worst) that I needed an outlet....since Dish apparently doesn't care about 'one of their most valued customers'.

I'll try to calm down now... 
Mike


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Say goodbye to the 921. It's dead Jim. You will love the 722 and you won't know how you ever watched tv with out one. I compare the change over from the linux 921 to the 942 and then the 622 like going from digital vcr to a real TIVO like dvr experience. You will have to learn some quirks in recording due to the Tribune Media guide information but they are easy to learn.


----------



## secretservices (Oct 29, 2006)

Just to throw this out guys......I'm not a big fan of chatting with a CSR in India either........but........when I talk to them...I am nice...ask them were they are...as if I didnt already know....ask them what time it is there.....just kinda chat with them....I think that they must not get that very often...and they have always responded very well to this approach and they seem more then willing to waive this...credit that.......once again...Dish...I'm lovin them!


----------



## 921Blues (May 29, 2005)

I've tried that. It has taken me a LONG time to get to the disgusted and totally impatient state that I'm in now. Heck, there was a dish guy here this morning installing my second 722, and he was agreeing with me on how little the reps know. He even had a theory that the reps are trained to say 'no' 9 times before given a yes. I guess I'm just not persistent enough.

On the 921 being dead, I still liked it - and I paid $600 for it 2 years ago. Others before me paid a lot more, and Dish has insulted me by offering me $10 if I return it. It's not quite as easy as it sounds to simply 'write it off'. Yes, it was riddled with bugs - and they added new ones with each software update. However, I liked it's 'single' mode better than the one on the 722. It always set the remote TV to 4x3 while keeping the prime outputs at 16x9. The 722 has one setting, and I have to change it if I switch to a remote 4x3 TV in single mode. It's actually pretty annoying. Also, even though the RF modulator is nice, I still would have liked to have had the option to use ch 3 or 4 for compatibility with other systems. (My house is HEAVILY wired, and I have 7 TVs hooked up to 2 receivers, DVD players, VCRs, etc...)

On the bright side, the 722 does have some really nice features. It they work right, they look like they'll be a lot of fun!  I love the new extended programming guide. You can really fit a LOT of info on the screen!!

Mike


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

Don't feel bad I paid $1500 for a 721 and 921 over 3 1/2 years ago. I turned down multiple free 622 offers because I don't like commitments or debt of any kind even after 10+ years of Everything Pak. 

Recently had channel 'lost lock' problems on both receivers and after 5 visits, the contractors still can't fix it despite replacement of the 44 switch and a new Dish 1000. If I didn't believe in conspiracy theories, I could swear that this is a plot to force me to upgrade and commit to 18 more months.

The problem is that the hardware/software complexity has reached a critical mass requiring an engineer on site to troubleshoot difficult problems. 

I am an EE / software engineer with 35 years experience designing computers.


----------



## 921Blues (May 29, 2005)

THAT'S what I'm talkin about....you definitely know how I feel then. I'm at 9 years with the everything pack, and have gone through a 7100 displayer, 2700, a 508, a 510, a 921, and now the 722s - with never the slightest offer for a free upgrade. The last time my 921 crapped out, I was promised a 942 as a replacement. A few days later when the box showed up, it was a 921. A call to Dish resulted in - "That's correct, they should have never told you we would send a 942. We apologize for the misunderstanding."

Did the CS reps tell you that it was impossible for the receiver to give you a 'lost lock' message without an error code? That's the crap they gave me on 3 separate phone calls...I offered to take a picture of the screen and send it to them, but they wanted no part of it because I was clearly wrong. When all said and done, my installer (who I've gotten to know fairly well) said that dish made a software change at EXACTLY the time my 921 lost lock messages started....but the Dish CSRs apparently never hear of these things....only customer error.

Ok...I'm gonna REALLY try to stop now. I'm not a troll, and I realize that the point of this thread is not for me to gripe. I will try to refrain from further complaint posts. I'm sorry all....

Mike


----------



## Mr-Rick (Dec 1, 2004)

I've been saying this for a long time.... (And this is not directed only to you but everyone else who complains about E*'s CSR's)... Has anyone CALLED THEIR RETAILER about an upgrade?

We've had 722's sitting in inventory for a couple of weeks now. If you ordered your system through a local retailer, call him/her and they will be happy to upgrade you. They have the business rules and can give you the exact deal you are allowed to have from DISH. What? You ordered your system from the internet? Or from DISH directly? Sorry, enjoy the 1-800 number and CSR roulette.

We upgrade our customers all the time and it's usually completed in 48 hours from the time the customer calls. If a customer who did not get their system from us calls and their original retailer went out of business, we can take care of them and we do it.



921Blues said:


> Nah, you're not missing anything. First of all, I'm comparing to the guys that got the $149 deal, the $50 credit for prior problems, and the guy who got a 722 upgrade for free. I get absolutely NOWHERE with the customer service reps when I call - no matter how nice I am. On the $20 per month credit on each receiver, I simply don't believe I'm really going to get it, because I'm convinced the reps don't know what they are talking about. Their history of being correct has been absolutely crappy. They also don't instill confidence when they say things like 'it seems to say here' or 'it looks like that's the case', and 'there's nobody for me to verify it with'. How can I get a VERIFIED answer? Where can I see it in print? I certainly can't rely on their website which as of a few days ago still said $149 for the 722 upgrade. Since the HD package only costs $20/mo for my WHOLE HOUSE and the deal was for 6 months free, why would I believe that they would give me $20 for EACH RECEIVER? It just doesn't add up.
> 
> I also agree I'm probably jumping the gun by complaining and venting here, but again, my history of problems with Dish is so long that I know that if they don't give me the extra $20/mo off, I have nobody to complain to. I'll just get another inexperienced CS rep in India who will apologize for the promises that were made to me by another inexperienced rep - which has happened NUMEROUS times. What happened to companies that feel that if they made a commitment, they needed to honor it, even if it was the fault of one of their inexperienced reps? There's just no way to get satisfaction for commitments made, which just creates frustration and rage. I will concede that problems like this are not unique to Dish. It seems to be the trend for companies with customer service offerings. They outsource everything and make it harder and harder for customers to actually get to them....out of sight, out of mind...not their problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## 921Blues (May 29, 2005)

Ok - not going to get all whiny this time, but I'm going to address the last post. Yes - that's exactly how I did my first 722 upgrade. I met a local retailer and we spent a good deal of time talking about the problems I had been having. I asked him to do my upgrade. Unfortunately, all the prior work before that had been done directly through Dish and whoever they sent - so using a local retailer was a new thing for me. My new retailer told me that since he would be doing my upgrade, from then on he would be my retailer on record for future service calls. I got all excited at hearing this - finally someone I could talk to about technical issues. After he was done installing my first 722, he told me to call Dish and tell them I wanted a second 722 free to replace my 921 as the installer secret phone number told him that the Dish CSRs were authorized to do it if they wanted to. Their answer was no, but the policy had changed and I could do a second $199 upgrade now. Guess who they sent to my house? The old installer. Now my new retailer isn't my retailer on record again.

Bottom line, I much prefer to deal with my local retailer, but Dish needs to allow me to do this.

Mike


----------



## eddieras (Aug 31, 2007)

Mr-Rick said:


> I've been saying this for a long time.... (And this is not directed only to you but everyone else who complains about E*'s CSR's)... Has anyone CALLED THEIR RETAILER about an upgrade?
> 
> *We'*ve had 722's sitting in inventory for a couple of weeks now. If you ordered your system through a local retailer, call him/her and they will be happy to upgrade you. They have the business rules and can give you the exact deal you are allowed to have from DISH. What? You ordered your system from the internet? Or from DISH directly? Sorry, enjoy the 1-800 number and CSR roulette.
> 
> We upgrade our customers all the time and it's usually completed in 48 hours from the time the customer calls. If a customer who did not get their system from us calls and their original retailer went out of business, we can take care of them and we do it.


i'm new around here and looking to jump to dish from directv - who is "we" and what could they do for new subscribers?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Well I had a fun (not) time getting my 622 upgraded to a 722. First, I got the standard pricing, $199 - $100 rebate, but hope to get some credits after my 'install' experience.

First, I was scheduled to have my install this morning between 8 - noon, but no one showed. Then about 1:00pm I got a call from a local installer saying Dish Network just called them and wanted them to see if they could come out and install my 722 today. I'm not sure if Dish never actually scheduled my install or if they had it scheduled with a different installer and they backed out, but regardless they didn't make it. 

Anyways, the installer called and said they could do it but not until about 5:00pm. This is after I had taken half the day off from work. I told them if that was the best they could do then it would have to do. 

Then around 5:00pm I heard from the guy actually scheduled to be here and he was stuck in traffic and was going to be at least another half and hour. At this point it didn't matter, I was home for the night so I told him just to make it when he could. When he heard that he asked if he could then stop and do another install first since he was closer to it. I told him my day was already shot waiting around for the 722 to go ahead.

Anyways, finally around 8:00pm he showed up, I took the box from him, asked him to call in and activate it while I installed it and by 8:15pm it was downloading the latest software and I told the installer he could go home, I'd finish it from here. I really wish Dish would just let us do our own installs, especially for simple installs like swapping a 622 for a 722.

What a way to spend a day.

Update: I contacted the Executive Office e-mail address this morning and explained the ordeal to them. They responded back with a credit for the hassle. Very nice and quick.


----------



## joedoe (Jul 20, 2005)

Rob Glasser said:


> ...
> I really wish Dish would just let us do our own installs, especially for simple installs like swapping a 622 for a 722.
> ...


Well, Dish sent me the 722 to replace 622 by self install. It took less then 10 min to reconnect cables and I activated it over the Internet. It was nice and easy.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

joedoe said:


> Well, Dish sent me the 722 to replace 622 by self install. It took less then 10 min to reconnect cables and I activated it over the Internet. It was nice and easy.


Nice. I asked no less than 5 times and each time was told they have to send it with an installer.


----------



## what_hdtv (Sep 8, 2007)

Yes, I managed to get a free upgrade from the dvr625 to the vip722. I love the new 722, had it for four days now.. just lost all my recordings on the 625 but it was worth it!


----------



## teacher1066 (Mar 27, 2007)

When I tried to order a 722 after the original "tech chat" broadcast nobody at customer service had even heard of the 722. Numerous email wern't unanswered and when I finally did get a rep after the introduction date for the receiver, he had an accent which made him virtually not understandable. I called back at 3 AM and was given the same deal as others by a rep that actually spoke English. They would not let me install the receiver myself, insisting that they would have to send out a tech to do it. They made arrangements for the guy to come to my home three days later. I interjected that I didn't think that that was enough time to get the receiver to me. They said that it would go directly to the installer and ..."not to worry". Typically of the "new dish" customer service, the installer called on the day of the appointment to say that he had not received the 722. After another week's wait he finally showed up with the receiver but had never installed the unit before. He had NO knowledge of the USB drive function and thought that that could only be done with Pocket Dish. He had to leave before the install was complete and left me with a guy who was on his first week of training.
Needless to say, I installed the receiver, hooked up the Western Digital hard drive, authorized the set and activated the USB port.
The good news: The 722 worked flawlessly, the Western Digital 750 gig drive works flawlessly and I am happy with the unit. It is also much quiter than the 622 I went with the Western Digital drive, which was on sale at Best Buy, because of all of the on-line chat about the Seagate not working because of its "sleep" function. After a number od emails to Seagate--after all, it was their rep who demoed their drive on the tech chat--it was obvious that that drive would be a problem. 
In essence, I am very happy with the 722 but I can certainly see why Dish has lost their J.D. Powers Customer Service Award.


----------

